# Meet the new boss!! 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1



## adjtogo

Just ordered a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1, complete with SRAM FORCE. It will be here the early part of next week. Can't wait to get it in. I'll take pics of it after I get it home, but here's a photo from Giant's website.


----------



## harleycyclist

Nice bike! I just ordered a new Defy 2, it will be my first road bike!


----------



## willieboy

Congrats. The Defy advanced is an amazing bike. I really enjoy mine  Hope to see pics soon!


----------



## adjtogo

As soon as I get it in and built up, I'll take some pics. Can't really see any modifications I'd make, with the exception of changing bar tape to red or blue, but then again, the black looks good as it is.


----------



## black cross

Willie, I see you have Campagnolo on your Giant. I've been dealing with an irritating bb noise for 2 yrs. Have you experienced the same?


----------



## willieboy

black cross said:


> Willie, I see you have Campagnolo on your Giant. I've been dealing with an irritating bb noise for 2 yrs. Have you experienced the same?


Every once in awhile I hear a click when I'm out of the saddle and pounding. I can't tell if it's coming from the front fork area or the crank. I know it's not the wheels as I have tried different sets. Sounds like yours is a little more of a problem as I wouldn't call my noise irritating. I'm going to take it in soon for a tune up and have them check it completely over. I want them to re-install and lube the crank and fork among other things in a normal once over. Hope you get yours worked out bud. Keep rolling and Happy Thanksgiving! :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy

adjtogo said:


> As soon as I get it in and built up, I'll take some pics. Can't really see any modifications I'd make, with the exception of changing bar tape to red or blue, but then again, the black looks good as it is.


Yeh, me neither


----------



## black cross

Willie, I had/have a 2010 TCR with the ISP, built also with Super Record. Here is a link to the noise was mentioning. Campy BB 1 - YouTube After a couple of years dealing with it I have worked with my LBS and going with a complete Defy. I really like the Campagnolo but after changing everything - wheels, crank, bb, seat/clamp, checked the bars/stem, it always returns. My take on it is the adapters that Campagnolo uses for the bb86 bottom bracket is off just enough to create the noise. 
Your bike looks great.


----------



## willieboy

black cross said:


> Willie, I had/have a 2010 TCR with the ISP, built also with Super Record. Here is a link to the noise was mentioning. Campy BB 1 - YouTube After a couple of years dealing with it I have worked with my LBS and going with a complete Defy. I really like the Campagnolo but after changing everything - wheels, crank, bb, seat/clamp, checked the bars/stem, it always returns. My take on it is the adapters that Campagnolo uses for the bb86 bottom bracket is off just enough to create the noise.
> Your bike looks great.


That's one serious noise. I think your diagnosis is spot on. Why can't the LBS remove the crank, inspect it for any issues, replace the guts with new adapters etc and re-install it? 
Or has that been done already? If so, I would get a second opinion. I would hate to give up my Campy at this point as I really like it. I'm sure you liked yours to when it was operating correctly.


----------



## black cross

My LBS has had the bb apart many times, inspecting the guts. I removed the 10 speed crank off of my cross bike, noise came back, no noise on my cross bike though (Salsa Chili Con Crosso) The complete bottom bracket was replaced (warranty), noise came back. Here is a thread I started earlier about the issue. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/campy-bottom-bracket-noise-208233.html My LBS is really the most experienced of the shops around, an owner/operator, started in a shop as a kid, now 30 yrs later owns a shop.


----------



## black cross

Yes, I really liked the bike


----------



## willieboy

black cross said:


> My LBS has had the bb apart many times, inspecting the guts. I removed the 10 speed crank off of my cross bike, noise came back, no noise on my cross bike though (Salsa Chili Con Crosso)  The complete bottom bracket was replaced (warranty), noise came back. Here is a thread I started earlier about the issue. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/campy-bottom-bracket-noise-208233.html My LBS is really the most experienced of the shops around, an owner/operator, started in a shop as a kid, now 30 yrs later owns a shop.


I Read through the whole thread and everyone was very helpful. I'm not a mechanic by any means so I can't offer a solution of any kind. I know my slight tick that I hear when out of the saddle bugs me but it's nothing like what you're dealing. Good luck with it bud.


----------



## cat9050

*Price?*

Adjtogo, did you pay list or did the LBS give you a discount? I'm planning on purchasing the same bike in a couple months.


----------



## adjtogo

I've been sworn to secrecy!!! But I can tell you, if you're looking for a great bike at a fantastic price, Road Bikes, Frames, Completes, Bicycle Parts and Bike Accessories from RealCyclist.com has a killer deal for a Litespeed Archon C1 in full SRAM Force for $1900. That bike is a 2011 model which sells for $4299, so $1900 on that is a steal!! They had 20+ medium framed bikes yesterday, and now only have 7. They also had the same bike with full Ultegra for $1600, but had very few left.


----------



## defy_adv_3

The small touches of red looks really nice on the new defy's


----------



## adjtogo

Wouldn't you know. The bike came in and the same day it arrived, the LBS owner received an email from Giant saying the bike has been recalled. Apparently, the front fork has been having issues with the new redesign for 2012. Giant is supposed to be having new forks made and sent out priority. This is not only for the Defy models, but also Avail models too. So, I thought I was going to a happy camper when it came it, but that is certainly not the case. It may take 4-6 weeks for the new fork to come in.


----------



## framesti

*fork*



adjtogo said:


> Wouldn't you know. The bike came in and the same day it arrived, the LBS owner received an email from Giant saying the bike has been recalled. Apparently, the front fork has been having issues with the new redesign for 2012. Giant is supposed to be having new forks made and sent out priority. This is not only for the Defy models, but also Avail models too. So, I thought I was going to a happy camper when it came it, but that is certainly not the case. It may take 4-6 weeks for the new fork to come in.


what kind of redesign


----------



## adjtogo

They need to remanufacture and redesign the front fork so it will not crack again. This is a massive recall that will cost Giant a lot of money in previous and future sales.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I wonder if it's actually a design fault or just a fabricator quality control issue?
Whatever the cause, my wife is not happy she hasn't got her new (Christmas) bike and there is no feedback from Giant on the time frame as to when this situation will be resolved.


----------



## adjtogo

I totally understand how your wife feels as my bike had actually been delivered to the shop the same day the recall was issued. I thought I wass going to be in heaven with the new purchase, but ended being very disappointed with the recall and no sign of when the problem may be resolved. So, in the box, she sits, without any specific delivery date until Giant gets a new shipment of forks...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

*progress report*

Latest advice is that we should have it by the end of this month - fingers crossed


----------



## Comer

I was waiting on the Defy SL 0, but with no solid arrival date I purchased a Colnago M10.


----------



## Saxoplay

Nice bike! I've been looking at the 2011 Defy Advanced 1 for quite some time now. Do you have any experience with the 2011? What made you go with the 2012?


----------



## Grasschopper

Saxoplay said:


> Nice bike! I've been looking at the 2011 Defy Advanced 1 for quite some time now. Do you have any experience with the 2011? What made you go with the 2012?


The 2012 was redesigned..new mold for the frame...lighter frame, lighter fork, integrated ANT+ sensor in the chainstay. The 2011 has an AL steerer fork which is a big drawback for me. The redesigned fork better not add a ton of weight.

Add me to the list of those waiting for a 2012 Defy Advanced. :mad2: My LBS can't even order it for me, Giant isn't accepting orders on the bike because of this issue.

Honestly I'm considering bagging hope for the Defy Advanced and getting a Roubaix SL3 or Cervelo R3. Problem is I've heard too many BB cracking and bad finish stories with Cervelo and there are a ton of SL3s around this area. One of the things drawing me to the Defy was that it would be unique here.


----------



## adjtogo

Last I heard is that the forks are made and in the USA and are waiting to clear customs...


----------



## adjtogo

...and that current customers would get their forks first, then to new bike purchases.


----------



## Grasschopper

adjtogo said:


> ...and that current customers would get their forks first, then to new bike purchases.


Ok so where are you located? I assumed Giant would ship forks for the bikes that got out to shops before new bikes. From what my LBS Giant rep told them next to no Defy Advanced were shipped to the US before the issue was found. I have heard that a shop in Australia got bikes and then were told to pull them from the floor to await new forks but that is the depth of the info I have come by.

It isn't like this is hurting my riding at all...it is pouring rain today and 38* F. Honestly I wish this was snow and the temps were more seasonal...it would be great snowboarding.


----------



## ticmxman

*Noise fixed*

For any of you with the noise issue I had a noise problem with my 09 Defy Advanced tried everything, different friction lubes and torque setting on seatpost, bb rebuilds, lube pedal threads, lube chainring bolts etc.. and the noise would return. Finaly I determined it was coming from the seatpost,lube would fix for a while then it would return. Strange as it sounds the noise was present seated and standing. I found that the seatpost was way way longer than needed and cut 1'' of the bottom, still plenty of post remaining to satisfy the minimum insertion requirements. Put 3000 miles or so on it last year and no noise at all, Problem solved.


----------



## adjtogo

Just got notification today that the fork is in posession of the bike shop. They are going to put it together this week and I'll pick it up by the end of the week. Can't wait!!


----------



## willieboy

adjtogo said:


> Just got notification today that the fork is in posession of the bike shop. They are going to put it together this week and I'll pick it up by the end of the week. Can't wait!!


Allright! Congrats bud. Be sure to give us a ride report soon :thumbsup: I will be waiting


----------



## adjtogo

After waiting two long and agonizing months, the fork came in and I picked up the bike at 4pm last night. I didn't have time to ride it when I picked it up, so my first ride will be daylight bright and early Saturday. I'll take some pics before I set out and do a post ride report. I'm so excited, I went to bed late and ended up waking up in the middle of the night just thinking of riding.


----------



## robpar

adjtogo said:


> Just ordered a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1, complete with SRAM FORCE. It will be here the early part of next week. Can't wait to get it in. I'll take pics of it after I get it home, but here's a photo from Giant's website.


Standard reach brakes? Or long reach calipers?
How does it compare to the Giant OCR Composite? (2008 model)
Trying to decide if it's worth the upgrade...
thanks!


----------



## adjtogo

OK, here's the deal. I just took a short 18 mile ride today for the first time with the new 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with all SRAM Force groupset. I took pictures of the bike before I set out on a ride, but have not downloaded them yet from my camera. I'll do that in the morning.

Here's my review of the bike:

I've never ridden SRAM anything before. At first, I was reluctant to buy anything with SRAM on it as I've heard some negative comments about it. But, when I placed the order, the Defy Advanced was out of stock on Ultegra equipped bikes and Di2 equipped bikes with a projection due in March. I decided to order the SRAM Force equipped Defy Advanced.

So, after being instructed on how to shift SRAM and given a demonstration, I set out around the block of my neighborhood to give it a shot. It wasn't hard at all figuring out how the double shift levers work for the front and back derailers. I decided to set out on my normal route after a few trips around the block,

After crossing a highway and getting onto a pretty good road, my immediate reaction was "am I really going 18 mph already"? The bike rode smooth and effortlessly. I shifted through the chainring in the rear without any problem. The levers were wide and long and easy to reach from both the hoods and drops. After I got going pretty good, I decided to see how she climbs up small hills, so I set out for the country and did a few small hills. Shifting upward to an easier gear on the rear cassette was easy and effortlessly. When the time came to shift from the big chainring in the front to the smaller one, I made a mistake and pushed the lever in too far. The chain didn't move. I tried again. Same thing. One more time. Nothing. At this point, I'm thinking it was a mechanical problem. So, a few minutes later, I really needed to get the chain onto the smallest ring, so this time I decided to not push in the lever as far nor as hard. Worked like a charm. I had forgotten that to go to the big ring, push in all the way and to go to the smaller, just push in about half way. Once I got that figured out, it was smooth sailing from there.

When it came to braking, I did notice that irritating noise from the brake pads in the front, but not the rear. It continued throughout the short 18 mile ride I went on. I don't know if it's because the pads are new, or just the way SRAM pads are, but if it continues, I'm changing the pads out to whatever my Ultegra equipped Bianchi Infinito has. I've never, ever heard screaching brake noises from Ultegra pads. 

As far as ride and comfort, it's much quieter and handles very easy. I didn't feel any road vibration like one can on stiff bikes. Handling is very easy and responsive. No drift. She sticks to the road very nice.

Tomorrow will be the true test when I take it out on a 52 mile group ride. 

I can't speak for a 2008 Giant OCR Composite, but I do feel the newly designed Defy is worth every penny I spent on it!!


----------



## robpar

adjtogo said:


> OK, here's the deal. I just took a short 18 mile ride today for the first time with the new 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with all SRAM Force groupset. I took pictures of the bike before I set out on a ride, but have not downloaded them yet from my camera. I'll do that in the morning.
> 
> Here's my review of the bike:
> 
> I've never ridden SRAM anything before. At first, I was reluctant to buy anything with SRAM on it as I've heard some negative comments about it. But, when I placed the order, the Defy Advanced was out of stock on Ultegra equipped bikes and Di2 equipped bikes with a projection due in March. I decided to order the SRAM Force equipped Defy Advanced.
> 
> So, after being instructed on how to shift SRAM and given a demonstration, I set out around the block of my neighborhood to give it a shot. It wasn't hard at all figuring out how the double shift levers work for the front and back derailers. I decided to set out on my normal route after a few trips around the block,
> 
> After crossing a highway and getting onto a pretty good road, my immediate reaction was "am I really going 18 mph already"? The bike rode smooth and effortlessly. I shifted through the chainring in the rear without any problem. The levers were wide and long and easy to reach from both the hoods and drops. After I got going pretty good, I decided to see how she climbs up small hills, so I set out for the country and did a few small hills. Shifting upward to an easier gear on the rear cassette was easy and effortlessly. When the time came to shift from the big chainring in the front to the smaller one, I made a mistake and pushed the lever in too far. The chain didn't move. I tried again. Same thing. One more time. Nothing. At this point, I'm thinking it was a mechanical problem. So, a few minutes later, I really needed to get the chain onto the smallest ring, so this time I decided to not push in the lever as far nor as hard. Worked like a charm. I had forgotten that to go to the big ring, push in all the way and to go to the smaller, just push in about half way. Once I got that figured out, it was smooth sailing from there.
> 
> When it came to braking, I did notice that irritating noise from the brake pads in the front, but not the rear. It continued throughout the short 18 mile ride I went on. I don't know if it's because the pads are new, or just the way SRAM pads are, but if it continues, I'm changing the pads out to whatever my Ultegra equipped Bianchi Infinito has. I've never, ever heard screaching brake noises from Ultegra pads.
> 
> As far as ride and comfort, it's much quieter and handles very easy. I didn't feel any road vibration like one can on stiff bikes. Handling is very easy and responsive. No drift. She sticks to the road very nice.
> 
> Tomorrow will be the true test when I take it out on a 52 mile group ride.
> 
> I can't speak for a 2008 Giant OCR Composite, but I do feel the newly designed Defy is worth every penny I spent on it!!


So.... Short reach brake calipers or long reach?


----------



## adjtogo

robpar said:


> So.... Short reach brake calipers or long reach?


Short fingers or long fingers?

Long arms or short arms?

For me, I had no problem reaching the calipers from either the hoods or drops. 

I'm 5'8" and have XL hands.


----------



## adjtogo

Here are some pics of the new bike.


----------



## adjtogo

More pics of the bike. I plan on changing out the bar tape to Lizardskins Red. And the cages are only temporary. That's all they had in stock at the bike shop. Those will be replaced too.


----------



## robpar

adjtogo said:


> Short fingers or long fingers?
> 
> Long arms or short arms?
> 
> For me, I had no problem reaching the calipers from either the hoods or drops.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have XL hands.


I'm talking about the brake pad calipers. Distance from bolt to rim; many of these types of bikes have a longer distance from center of bolt to the wheel/rim to allow for bigger tires or fenders. My OCR requires a 50mm caliper ( which I don't like) if the defy requires the same calipers I probably won't get it
Another question: are the cables internal routing?


----------



## glockaxis

Cool looking bike! Congrats! My wife is still riding her 11 year old TCR1 and loves it. Hope you enjoy yours for that long and more.

As far as the Rival goes, aside from the obvious learning curve, how would you rate it compared to an Ultegra/Dura Ace group (personal subjective and objective opinion)?


----------



## adjtogo

I can't answer the question about the calipers because I don't know, and yes, the cables are internally routed.


----------



## EMR

adjtogo, congrats on the new bike! is it setup tubeless?


----------



## adjtogo

Not tubeless, but it rides nice and smooth. I've always had clinchers.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Get some white electrical tape (or similar) round that seatpost before your saddle pack strap rubs all the paint off.


----------



## adjtogo

Sven_Nijs said:


> Get some white electrical tape (or similar) round that seatpost before your saddle pack strap rubs all the paint off.


Good idea. Never thought about that. I might get a "KISS Army" decal made or the faces of KISS, or the KISS logo and put them on the bike...since it has a lot of white


----------



## willieboy

Great looking bike! Welcome to the Giant family  Enjoy it for many healthy miles. The red Lizard skin will look great on your bike


----------



## adjtogo

I like the Defy Advanced 1 so much, I'm going to sell the Bianchi Infinito I have. I'll be changing out the seat to a Selle Italia Gel Flo 155 saddle I have on the Infinito. The Infinito is good, but the Defy is much smoother and nicer to ride!!


----------

